# in search of cheap mobile with high SMS storage capacity.



## nix (Dec 2, 2004)

hi i was looking for a mobile. something cheap. my previous phone was a 3315. now i'am looking for a phone with a higher SMS storage capacity than 3315. 3315 had a SMS or text storage capacity of only 10msgs. something  like a  100 would be nice. it should not be a color phone coz right now i cant afford to spend so  much. i will buy a second hand of whatever you recommend.  i can spend upto 2500 rs.  any other brand other than nokia will also do .  but nokia is preferable.


----------



## frostt (Dec 3, 2004)

hmmmm..dude get a nokia 8310 its got a capacity of 250msgs


----------



## indrajit (Dec 3, 2004)

I think the best posible option for you is to go for *Nokia 1100*. Its a hardy set with a large sms storing capacity. But I think you'll have to go a little beyond your budjet for that, its somewhat near 3-3.5K (most prpbably, check out for yourself). And any how, I don't think Nokia has anything in the range of 2.5K!


----------



## nix (Dec 3, 2004)

*wow*

wow cant believe its under 2000. good phone.


----------



## indrajit (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: wow*



			
				nix said:
			
		

> wow cant believe its under 2000. good phone.



Which one?


----------



## imprince (Dec 3, 2004)

hey read digit's july issue. u 'll get a suitable handset after reading that issue....

And always use 32K SIM

it'll also increase ur storage space ....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2004)

If u Can then Go In for a Nokia 6610.....It has about 150 Sms Storing capacity...well it costs for around 7,000 to 8,000 bucks....i know its costly but this is a decent piece.....or go in for a Samsung c100 It will give ya 50 Sms in phone memory and 25 in Sim memory costing around 5,000 bucks.....


----------



## imprince (Dec 3, 2004)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> If u Can then Go In for a Nokia 6610.....



Read the topic's Title ,,,, No need to discuss here for NOKIA 6610 ^^!)


----------



## indrajit (Dec 3, 2004)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> If u Can then Go In for a Nokia 6610.....It has about 150 Sms Storing capacity...well it costs for around 7,000 to 8,000 bucks....i know its costly but this is a decent piece.....or go in for a Samsung c100 It will give ya 50 Sms in phone memory and 25 in Sim memory costing around 5,000 bucks.....



Come on man, his budget is 2500 bucks. Those phones are waaaaay beyond the price he's looking for.


----------



## nix (Dec 3, 2004)

*hi*

hmm, lets see, if its more than 2500 in retail stores, i can go to national market.  it will be cheaper there. 
and, what is 32K sim???   do i have to pay more for that? can all phones take 32K SIM ? 

thanks for the replies . keep them coming.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: hi*



			
				nix said:
			
		

> hmm, lets see, if its more than 2500 in retail stores, i can go to national market.  it will be cheaper there.


with 2500, u cant even buy 3310, which costs 2800.no nokia phone is cheaper. even SE T100 is 2.9k . 

u have one option, dude.   

motorola  C115 is available with airtel. buy that and u can get a *64K* with their post paid connection....
it "effective cost" is only rs 1500 (ie, u need to pay more but u get free sms, free talktime ,etc).

in 64k we can store more in SIM, without having to depend on phone.



			
				nix said:
			
		

> what is 32K sim???


32k sim can store more messages and contacts than the ordinary 16k sim's we all have. 
that u can get in prepaid connection itself, and btw, airtel is giving 32k sim for rs 50 extra.



			
				nix said:
			
		

> do i have to pay more for that?


we have to opt for postpaid connection in order to get *64k* sim. and u will have to  a "gold member", in order to get that.contact airtel, to know more, dont ask us.



			
				nix said:
			
		

> can all phones take 32K SIM ?


yes, we can fit into all phones..., it is just an another sim card.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmm.. I'd recommend you to go for 1100.. And Grudge i think 64 k sim is only foor post paid users.. not sure thou..


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 3, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> And Grudge i think 64 k sim is only foor post paid users.. not sure thou..


did u not see wht i posted....



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> motorola C115 is available with airtel. buy that and u can get a 64K with their post paid connection....





			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> we have to opt for postpaid connection in order to get 64k sim. and u will have to a "gold member", in order to get that.contact airtel, to know more, dont ask us.



i already posted that, smooth.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2004)

imprince said:
			
		

> allwyndlima said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hummmmmm......Well I guess I did Screw Up a bit.....I thought He meant a colour Phone.....Lol


----------



## hittheswitch (Dec 4, 2004)

*Go 4 panasonic a100*

Hie buddy go for Panasonic A100.It has a capacity of 150 msgs. and fits in your budget too.I know the set has got some pros and cons,but still u can't get everything in the budget u mentioned.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 4, 2004)

how cheap is cheap ??
anywyas then y dun u go for reliance then
free handsets
pay for it every month along wid the bill


----------



## nix (Dec 4, 2004)

*hi*

thanks for your contributions everyone. the panasonic A100 is too small . wat do you think about the samsung slim phone?  and by cheap i mean around 2500-3000rs.


----------

